# Gun selection



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

Anybody use the weatherby .224 or how about a .17HMR? Just curious what u guys think.


----------



## bukn77 (Feb 18, 2006)

I dont know about the 224, but I do have a 17 and I think it was a waste of money. It is deadly accurate as long as the wind isnt blowing any more than a human fart. I dont even take it predator hunting, I take my 223. The 17 might be good for prairie dog hunting I dont know I've never been.
:sniper:


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

243 good as it gets for yotes


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

used to shoot a friend's 224 weatherby... TOO EXPENSIVE!! but, it shot very nice groups, and was great for coyotes. tended to tear a bobcat up pretty bad, and would imagine the same on fox.

the hmr would NOT do the job on coyotes, unless you have a very close shot. stay with a centerfire. i use a 223, but have bought a 204 ruger, so will be using it when i get it the way i want it... which i hope is soon.

:sniper:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I like using a 30-06 for yotes, deadly accurate, powerful, and it really gives me confidence at a yote :sniper:


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

I also have an unscoped .308 that I shoot well maybe I'll just use that I'm not worried about hides i'm mainly controlling a group messing with some calves.


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

I have a 17 hmr and it is a great gun. But i would recomend a .204, i have only heard good things about it and thats the next gun that i am going to purchase. The brand that i would choose is savage, great quality and its affordable!

:sniper:


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

No experience with but have heard nothing good about the .17 for coyotes and nothing bad about the .204. I have a .22-250 and agree 100% on the Savage mine is the model 11 FXP w/ accutrigger sweeeeeeeeet gun and very, very accurate. Ammo cost I almost wish I had bought it in .223 but i'm very satisfiied with what I have, only thing I plan to change is the 3-9 scope to a 4-16 or 6-18 or 24 and put on a bipod. :sniper: :sniper: :beer:


----------



## Diamond lake resident (Feb 17, 2006)

skiles76 said:


> Anybody use the weatherby .224 or how about a .17HMR? Just curious what u guys think.


 Hey skiles i would Recomnend the .204 savage new this year, excelent gun bought 1 about 5 months ago and it is amazing. 1in groups at about 300 yds and ammo is cheap about 15.00 for 20 rouns, Its a light eight gun with very low recoil and all seenthetic black or camo is more. I WOULD go witht eh new .204 savage hottest new varmit sun on the market these days, Go ask a retailer and see what all the talk is about or test 1 out!

Hope u choose the .204

Kelly KEEP on a shootin them yotes :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

I have heard really good reviews on the .204 and i plan on getting one. I own a .17 HMR and i like it a lot. For rabbits, it is a little big if you plan on keeping the fur, but it works good for larger critters like racoons, opossums and fox. It was not a waste of money for me at all!


----------

